# Weird Stomach Issues?



## memekittygirl

About a week ago, I became extremely gassy. And I mean gassy. With that gas, I've had constipation, diarrhea, and burping. My bowels have been a yellowish color, pretty soft. Sometimes some stuff floats. Today, I've been experiencing a burning sensation a bit below my belly button. it's appeared twice so far today. It was relieved with using the bathroom or releasing gas. I just want to know what this possibly could be? Anything to stop my extreme anxiety. I'm 15 years old. I suffer from acid reflux and IBS.


----------



## gravevouch

Hi, I do have stomach issues before and I do not know the exact reasons and I tried consulting a health professional. Well, in your case, your stool is obviously not normal because it is not into light to brown in color and you are even experiencing pain. It could be just a diarrhea but it can also be a liver or gallbladder disorder and other health problems. Anyway, I suggest that you seek an advice of your doctor to get the correct diagnosis about it.


----------



## bluefrosting

I'm going through the exact same thing right now. I'm 14 and it negatively affects school. I just want to know how to help it.


----------



## Belle Simons

In that case, I would say that a severe stomach pain and a stool in yellow color is not normal. There might be something wrong. I suggest that you seek your doctors help so that it could be diagnose and to give you the proper medication.


----------

